# puppy urinating on older dogs bed?



## Zairah (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a 11 week old new puppy. He has been home for about 2 weeks now. House breakibg is going well enough, still has some accidents when i am not paying enough attention. 

We are having a strange problem though. He has urinated on our older dogs bed 3 times now. First 2 times i thought it was just lack of housebreaking, but this lastvtime i was 2 feet away, and we had just been outside.... 

What do you guys think?

Other info if relavent:
Crate training
Older dog and pup are getting along great
I dont think he has a urinary infection


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Some pups, and dogs for that matter, have a preference for the surface they pee on. Maybe he prefers the soft material.
Also, a soft surface soaks it up, so he doesn't have to worry about avoiding a puddle.
And, if he has ever been scolding or yelled at or punished for going pee in the house, he may just be trying to hide it.....
Lastly, it may have something to do with trying to put HIS scent in the bed, where he only smells the older dog's scent.


Have you cleaned the dog bed with an enzyme cleaner? If the dog bed is the type that you can throw in the washing machine (or throw the cushion part in) then toss it in the washing machine with 1/4-1/2 cup of an enzymatic cleaner, like Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Zairah (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

He hasnt been scolded for accidents. Its hard though, our older dog was such an easy pyp! Heh.

There are 2 beds in question, one in the living room and one in our bedroom. He actually did it again last night, while we were all hanging out together. Both beds are the washable cover and cushion kind, i did use natures miricle but not as much as you suggested, i will try that!

His other accidents are generally when i am distracted and should have been taking him out. The peeing on the bed is generally right infront of me...i'm at a loss! More natures miracle coming up!

Any other ideas?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Next step would be to deny him access to the older dog's beds. Perhaps keep the puppy tethered to you with a leash and then you'd keep away from the beds so he can't reach them. Or, use an ex-pen in the house, with the puppy inside the pen, and the beds outside the pen. For the time being, I'd just keep him away from the beds, as the more he pees on them, the sooner it will become a habit, and a habit that will be hard to break...


----------



## Zairah (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats what i was thinking, just hoped it wasnt necessary heh. Thank you so much


----------



## Subchop (Jun 25, 2019)

Same problem here. New rescue (picked him up almost two weeks ago) about 1 year old, has now peed twice on the older (11 yo), female dog's bed right in front of me. I'll try the Nature's Miracle. Any other suggestions? BTW, not marking - full bladder emptying (or would have been the second time but he stopped when I yelled NO).


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Sorry all, I will have to disagree.

This behavior is a Marking behavior. It is an attempt to claim the bed. 

Watch how the two dogs interact and play with each other. You will begin to see which is the lead dog and who is trying to be the lead dog.

The fundamental problem is the pup doesn't know his place in your "pack". You should be the lead dog. The one who decides when to eat, who eats first, who sleeps where........ 

You could help establish the pack hierarchy by the feeding sequence. You eat first, let the dogs sit and watch. No begging, no food from your plate. Feed the older dog next, let the pup wait without interfering with the older dog. Now, you feed the pup without the older dog interfering.

Be aware. Dogs are pack animals and force or punishment is not required. Each has a place in the pack.


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

This can be extended to the dog beds. When the pup approaches the older dog's bed......give the "Off" command or the "No" command or whatever you use. do the same when the older dog approaches the pup's bed.

You set the rules and boundaries.

Good Luck. Training is a constant task.


----------



## Subchop (Jun 25, 2019)

The situation has resolved itself. From the first the puppy looked to the older dog for behavioral clues. In the end I don't think this was a challenge for lead dog or marking but rather he had been trained to use a pee pad and wasn't used train to indicate he needed to go out. He's a big drinker and several weeks ago, after we thought he was now housetrained and I neglected to make him go out before I went to bed, he was let out of his crate and immediately went to a nearby rug. It was a pee pad thing. Thanks all for your help.


----------

